# EFT/DP Manual



## ChrisPA (Dec 22, 2009)

Just wanted to get some feedback from some of you in regards to two different self help tools for anxiety and DP/DR, and if any of you can report any positives from either. The first is the DP Manual ebook on dpmanual.com. It's like $34.99 and I don't really want to waste the money on it, if it's just an internet scam. The second is EFT. They have a free manual on their website, and it seems very interesting. I was wondering if anyone has tried it and has had any alleviation from DP/DR as a result.

I feel like I am so close to beating this but I have to get to the very core of it to shake it all together. I have methods that help me with my DP/DR in general, but I am looking to get to the point where I can be at a complete 100% DP/DR free. The problems I am struggling with are downtime. As soon as I am trying to just relax and have a nice enjoyable weekend with my girlfriend, or when I try to go on a trip or vacation anywhere the DP hits me really hard. It's more of the self-introspective existential thoughts than the feeling of DP/DR, but these thoughts cause me to get very uncomfortable and lead to a large feeling of unease. The thoughts have made me so uncomfortable a few times that I have vomited. I hope I can get to the full elimination point with this soon, although it's not going to be easy what so ever. If any of you think the two things I mentioned are worthwhile to try/read please let me know.

-Chris


----------



## Jordan777 (May 3, 2010)

ChrisPA said:


> Just wanted to get some feedback from some of you in regards to two different self help tools for anxiety and DP/DR, and if any of you can report any positives from either. The first is the DP Manual ebook on dpmanual.com. It's like $34.99 and I don't really want to waste the money on it, if it's just an internet scam. The second is EFT. They have a free manual on their website, and it seems very interesting. I was wondering if anyone has tried it and has had any alleviation from DP/DR as a result.
> 
> I feel like I am so close to beating this but I have to get to the very core of it to shake it all together. I have methods that help me with my DP/DR in general, but I am looking to get to the point where I can be at a complete 100% DP/DR free. The problems I am struggling with are downtime. As soon as I am trying to just relax and have a nice enjoyable weekend with my girlfriend, or when I try to go on a trip or vacation anywhere the DP hits me really hard. It's more of the self-introspective existential thoughts than the feeling of DP/DR, but these thoughts cause me to get very uncomfortable and lead to a large feeling of unease. The thoughts have made me so uncomfortable a few times that I have vomited. I hope I can get to the full elimination point with this soon, although it's not going to be easy what so ever. If any of you think the two things I mentioned are worthwhile to try/read please let me know.
> 
> -Chris


----------



## Jordan777 (May 3, 2010)

I bought the DP guide you described and it works, it's worth the money, get it right away!


----------



## Interested (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Chris

I have the DP manual and it helped me. So did the Linden Method - but it is a bit more expensive.


----------



## Cesar (Aug 23, 2010)

Eft seems to have done something for me, you have to do it correctly though. I didn't understand when I first tried it that you need to sense the situation or a physical sensation for the tapping to work.
I sensed my blocked, stuffed feeling in my chest being one of the sensations I know is caused by my dp.
I tapped while feeling that chest sensation and as I was tapping started to feel something open up or like a reconnection of a blocked channel. My head feels purified. I tapped for about 5 minutes one the two spots that seemed to have the most response. I'll continue and post updates.


----------

